# Sewing Machine collectors are a bad influence!



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I saw a machine today, at our local St. Vinnies.









It was a Singer 301A. No cabinet, no accessories.










It was marked as tested, and the wheel spins smoothly.










It was priced $6.00.










And orange tags are 50% off, so I got it for $3.00!









I really shouldn't have done it!


I'm going down that slippery slope now.


Probably no stopping me from impending sewing machine doom!


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Heehee but collecting is so much fun!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> It was a Singer 301A...I got it for $3.00!


You're just being mean.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

But think of all the work ahead of me - I'll need to clean it, and get a manual and bobbins and parts and all sorts of things...before I can SEW with it!  

Even DH was impressed.

Can a 301A sew on leather & vinyl?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Ahhhhh! You are a thief!

Yes, it can go through leather and vinyl. Test it and use the correct needle. You can get stuff on ebay. There are also online stores that sell what you need.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's incredible. Good deal. (I hope you have room for what you've started).


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

oooh a 301! I love that whole era of Singers. I was looking at a 411 online today...too bad it wasn't $3! I would have bought it. I think I'd like to have at least one of all the 300 and 400 line. Already have a 501 and a 503 and a 329 so I'm getting there.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a 301 and it is tough as nails. Love mine. Carried that darn thing to Texas via Baltimore and back via Chicago for a quilt retreat.

Beautiful straight stitch. 

BTW, I paid about 30 times what you did with shipping. Mine had all the attachments, case, button holer and zig zag attachment. I was happy.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Here is a link to the manual

http://www.singerco.com/uploads/download/7c8451eb8d6b837d82e1e8bef36ad0d14d6145d0.pdf

Let me know if you have any questions. I have had mine completely apart and back together. 

Looking for another. My husband is going to paint it red for me!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you for the link! I sure will have questions - I'll be sure to ask.

Red sounds fun! I would love sewing on a spunky little red machine. 
(This one is industrial beige.)


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I started Maggie up tonight - she runs smooth (not threaded yet), and her light works.

But - I can't find the serial number! Nothing on top or on the face. I took off the bottom plate, and there is a SS# on her motor, but I'm pretty sure that is a motor part number. I've checked a few web sites for dating, and they talk about the prefixes to the serial number, but not where that serial number is. I have an older Singer, and that serial number is front right, on the base of the machine, in front of the ...pedestal.

I"m going to have to print out the part/map and make sure she has everything she needs.

There is, under the short bed plate, to the front, a worn rubber...well, if she were a lawnmower it would be like a rubber choke that one depresses before starting. Would this be something from the manual lube feature?


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

Good deal on your Singer 301A. I paid $6.00 for mine at an auction and the man that owned it said he got it for his wife and she put a spool of thread on it and sewed a hem on a pillow case and put it back in the case and never got to use it again. The original spool of thread was still on it. I have many Singers, including 3 1591's, a 223, a 66 and so many more. Son got lots for me at his auctions so I have a trailer house with lots of sewing macines. It is very adicting, but so fun to get them to run. Have lots of fun with yours.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I found the serial number - NA325439. It is a 1953 serial number.

She is missing the bobbin winder spool pin, the thread cutter, and needs new feet. DH will clean up the contacts on the foot pedal. She is tough to clean - I know the web site says only sewing machine oil...DH recommended WD40, carnauba wax, and even tried paint thinner. The electrical tape adhesive won't even come off. (her cords must have been electrical taped on at some point.)



She's got a lot of oil/grime, on the flat spots, and in all the crevices. I suppose it could be oil/grime/nicotine stains. Any recommendations?


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

WD40 probably won't remove the paint so I would try it on the adhesive. It just is NOT what you want to use as the lubricant. I did use if for cleaning old stuff off and then moved to sewing machine oil.

I pretty much soaked Ida, inside and out, in sewing machine oil and left her sit overnight. The next evening I worked and worked and worked cleaning the grime off of her. Then, I cleaned her with non abrasive waterless hand soap. After that we cleaned the externals with damp paper towels. Finally, my husband waxed them (because I don't do it well enough to suit him!) with Meguire's car wax.

Ebay has a ton of listings for the feet and little parts you might need but I would try Sew-Classic's website first.

Good luck!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you, Country. After working on Maggie a bit more last night, including sewing machine oil, I think the grime/film might be kitchen grease. Its not sticky, but it is on tight. I'll try some targeted soaking with papertowel, saran wrap over that and see if it helps.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

When I got back to the garage, DH was working on Maggie with automotive buffing compound. Her outside is looking much better. I need to pull some screws and parts to finish cleaning. 

The buffing compound does remove a teeny layer of paint, but also brings back the shine.


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

How do the feet attach on a 301? I bought a box of sewing attachments at a local antique mall. Only three would fit my singer short shank machine. So I have a whole box of useless to me attachment feet. Rufflers, binding makers?, thing to add lace to an edge. Im not allowed to post photos now, but if anyone is interested, please let me know. I would love for someone to be able to use these attachments. They are not low or high shank, the are "greist" brand, and they attach from the top, if that makes since. there is no attachment that would make them work with a low or high shank, unfortunatly. They were just made for older machines.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

There's a terrific Yahoo group anyone can join: [email protected]

As described on their home page:

If you like fixing sewing machines as much as you do collecting them, or if you want to swap tips, tricks,and maybe parts, this is the group for you. If you're puzzled about what's wrong with your machine, and want to ask someone who might know, this is a good place to look. There have always been shade tree mechanics, usually automobile hobbyists who like to repair their own cars. This is a place for sewing machine shade tree mechanics. You know who you are.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I just bought another. Meet Barb










We are painting her red.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Barb & Maggie are twins! And so are our kitchen chairs.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

LOL...Those are my bar stools. My dining room chairs are mission style and my husband tells me they weigh too much. Each chair weighs more than Barb and Maggie put together!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

For $3 you stole that machine... As for Barb I would clean her and use her as is. I/we are not ones that paint our machines. We do however tend to collect them like so many others here.  I didn't see any pics of Maggie though.? Always need pics..


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Maggie has the sporty short bed! 











You can see all the gunk on her, especially around the tension knob. I haven't finished cleaning her up, but I did try to sew with her on Tuesday. I had taken her to quilt group, hoping she would miraculously be in fine fettle. The bobbin tension is way loose, and I didn't try to adjust it.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Katskitten said:


> For $3 you stole that machine... As for Barb I would clean her and use her as is. I/we are not ones that paint our machines.



This is Ida. She will remain original.










I wanted a red machine and first bought Ida for that very purpose. My husband said she was too nice and to look for another. :hrm: So, I have been since last fall. Barb was the answer. I think she will be happy with her face lift and so will I.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

As for cleaning and mainly oiling we have found that "tri-flow" oil is the best oil for the insides of the machines. Just a thought if you are doing a thorough cleaning.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Country SS - will you remove all the metal name plates, paint, then re-attach, or mask over?

Thanks, Katskitten, for the oil advice. (You mean I need to clean the inside, too?) 

Is tri-flow a brand name or a type of oil?

I was amazed to see in the manual all the different oil points.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Chixarecute said:


> Country SS - will you remove all the metal name plates, paint, then re-attach, or mask over?
> 
> Thanks, Katskitten, for the oil advice. (You mean I need to clean the inside, too?)
> 
> ...


Tri-Flow is a brand name.
Here is a link to the Tri-Flow site:
Tri-FlowÂ® :: Spray Lubricants :: Grease Lubricants

And here is a place you can get the oil and grease at, as well as lots of goodies for your sewing machines.
Sew-Classic LLC

And yes the insides do need to be cleaned. :smack


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, we will remove all the plates. I have read to reattach them with brass nails from the hardware store.

I am still debating the lettering on the top and the back. It is block lettering and we could stencil it. Another option is vinyl. Since I am adulterating this machine the temptation is there for custom/one of a kind lettering to personalize it for me. I will make that decision when the time comes.

Right now hubby and son #3 are working on making a Baja bug from a '74 VW Beatle and my FIL has several tractors in progress that hubby will end up painting. Hubby also wants to repaint a couple of our tractors. SO, I am way down the list right now.

I will try to post pictures as we work on it. Once my son goes back to college he will probably start on it some evening.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I would think any good sign or print shop could duplicate the Singer lettering for you, and it shouldn't be very expensive. Maybe Singer still offers the decals? I know you can still buy the lettering for old John Deere tractors, and probably brands, as well. 

Remember that link that CJ posted with the custom painted Featherweights? That would be the place to ask if you want to keep original.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Right after I posted this I actually found decals for the black 301. I bought a set because I think it will look great on the red.

I have a FW that is a 1936 with a lot of wear on it. My husband actually wants to paint it but I don't want him to. Looking for second one of those to paint, too. I can't - okay, I won't - pay someone else $500 to paint a machine for me. It keeps him occupied and it is nice to say we did things together.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Chixarecute said:


> I found the serial number - NA325439. It is a 1953 serial number.
> 
> She is missing the bobbin winder spool pin, the thread cutter, and needs new feet. DH will clean up the contacts on the foot pedal. She is tough to clean - I know the web site says only sewing machine oil...DH recommended WD40, carnauba wax, and even tried paint thinner. The electrical tape adhesive won't even come off. (her cords must have been electrical taped on at some point.)
> 
> ...


I clean my old machines with kerosene. It won't hurt the decals but cuts through gunk. Best to do this outside or in a well ventilated area and of course, no smoking LOL.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks, Rebel. I actually stayed up waaay too late last night, working on Maggie with Pro Formula 409 degreaser, staying away from the decals. I took parts off, cleaned underneath & behind... Then used DHs fancy carnauba wax and gave her a little spit & polish. Adjusted the bobbin, too. I'll post another photo tonight, hopefully with a sample of her fine stitching!


----------

